# Plo 9/3



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Met up with HAT80 and CT at 10 AM at the marina. Tried to get a room the night before but St Mary's county was still dealing with the aftermath of Ernie so we couldn't book a room.

Once out side St Jeromes, we headed S to the bar at PLO and drifted baits for a couple of hours with only a handful of short flounders (and one lost flounder I swore was a citation...I set the hook too soon).

Weatherman was calling for 5 knot winds out of the NE with no rain. He got the direction right but it was closer to 20 knots and waves 2-4' with a bit of rain. Still we had no action at the point so we stuck to the plan and ran due East to the middle grounds. As soon as we hit the channel we saw all the grass and pine needles from the shore. Snagged it all up and admitted trolling for spanish was not a good idea.

Head to the PNP light house and casted our jigs. Managed 1 bluefish I caught on my lite action rod, felt like a drum on that thing...much to Hat's amusement.

Headed in to the mouth of St Jeromes and casted up 10 rockfish 14-24". We did the classic drift there with 3 other boats. About 1/2 of the rockfish had lesions, we let CT take those home. CT got a small drum there on a flounder rig about 14". 

The bay was "off" from the storm and the patterns are about to change anyway...perhaps changing sooner from Ernie. After running all over the area, we got our fish 5 minutes from the boat ramp. Should have known the weatherman would be off and by looking around you could feel it was rockfish weather if you know what I mean.

Hat brought some great smoked blue fish for us he claims he made himself but the wrapper said smoked blue best by 8/31/06. It was good eating on a slow wet day.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*No more smokie smokie for you!*



Lipyourown said:


> Hat brought some great smoked blue fish for us he claims he made himself but the wrapper said smoked blue best by 8/31/06. It was good eating on a slow wet day.


My smoked BF is a legend on the east coast! As is my wifes patato salad!  Damn trouble maker!    I'll post TC's pic later in this post. Still need to upload them from the cam. .....Hat


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I gotta well used slammer I need to put on the marketplace! Nice reel too! Nah, that blue was excellent...everyone at my cookout was convinced I bought it.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Lipyourown said:


> Once out side St Jeromes, we headed S to the bar at PLO and drifted baits for a couple of hours with only a handful of short flounders (and one lost flounder I swore was a citation...I set the hook too soon).


You know you gotta let those citation cow-nosed rays eat before you jack'em up!   




Lipyourown said:


> Headed in to the mouth of St Jeromes and casted up 10 rockfish 14-24". We did the classic drift there with 3 other boats. About 1/2 of the rockfish had lesions, we let CT take those home. CT got a small drum there on a flounder rig about 14".


I made them do the swan dive right back into the water...no need for weird growth in my belly. :--| 


Oh, BTW, Dick's in Fair Oaks is going half off on their flounder rigs... I'm leaving some for you Matt!


----------

